# Reboot loop on cold boots in the morning.



## trickson (Mar 1, 2010)

When I turn my computer on in the morning every thing works ( turns on ) but the computer like keeps restarting in some kinda weird loop then finally it catches and all is fine . Only does it in the morning .
Any one know what the cause of this is ? 
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P MB here is what it looks like installed . 







I am getting better RAM soon . But this don't seem like that kinda issue to me . I hope my PSU isn't going out . every thing checks out normal on my tester but it can only do so much  any way any help is much needed . OH and in-case any one wants to know let me say this once .

I have not yet started any overclocking . BIOS settings are all on AUTO .


----------



## digibucc (Mar 1, 2010)

i'm sorry - idk. but thank you


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 1, 2010)

How far into the boot up process does it get before it restarts?  Does windows start to load?


----------



## JousteR (Mar 1, 2010)

I used to get this if i left my window open overnight..
I put it down to very cold H/D's or condensation inside my aluminum raptors..
My fix was keep the window closed it fired up everytime..
Not saying this is your problem but almost indentical


----------



## trickson (Mar 1, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> How far into the boot up process does it get before it restarts?  Does windows start to load?



No not even as far as tunning the screen on . It just loops till it sorta catches .


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 1, 2010)

Ever since my P35 board, on a cold boot the board fires, stops and restarts, then fires into windows. Not exactly sure why, but every board I have had since does the same exact thing.

IF it is cycling more than just the once I would be worried, if it is only the once, I would consider it "normal" operation.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Is it in a room that gets cold overnight?



sneekypeet said:


> Ever since my P35 board, on a cold boot the board fires, stops and restarts, then fires into windows. Not exactly sure why, but every board I have had since does the same exact thing.
> 
> IF it is cycling more than just the once I would be worried, if it is only the once, I would consider it "normal" operation.



I've noticed the same behavior with my 965P, P35, and P45 boards.  Though it only happens when something is overclocked/overvolted/undervolted, I don't seem to remember it happening when everything was at stock.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 1, 2010)

something I just thought of more GB spacific....

if it is more than one cycle it could be the bios chip. I assume your board has dual bios?

The only time I have seen a multiple cycle is from the bios. If the clock is unstable it will keep trying to boot, or possibly a bad bios.

@ tekie...all of mine do it with a fresh CMOS clear or an OC.


----------



## trickson (Mar 1, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Ever since my P35 board, on a cold boot the board fires, stops and restarts, then fires into windows. Not exactly sure why, but every board I have had since does the same exact thing.
> 
> IF it is cycling more than just the once I would be worried, if it is only the once, I would consider it "normal" operation.


Yeah it is 3-4 times I think but the MB has this Phase lighting on the MB and well according to that every thing is fine . the lights all light up and do just what they are supposed to do , then they just restart and do it all over again . 



newtekie1 said:


> Is it in a room that gets cold overnight?


Yes very . maybe like 65*F or so .


----------



## DOM (Mar 1, 2010)

have you tryed the latest bios ? mine never does that it always turns on the first time and ive had it on two psu's the one in my specs and ocz 700w psu


----------



## trickson (Mar 1, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> something I just thought of more GB spacific....
> 
> if it is more than one cycle it could be the bios chip. I assume your board has dual bios?
> 
> ...



OH MAN I HOPE NOT !!! God this is the 3rd time with FRY's and this MB stuff ! MAN ! 
could it be the DDR2 800MHz RAM ? I mean it is old stuff and all . or a PSU issue ? MAN any thing but the BIOS being fried ! Yes it has a dual BIOS and I did update it and all .


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 1, 2010)

You need a POST tester to find out where it's hanging/looping.

All 755 boards do a blip, then start, as this is nessecary to change some settings, implemented @ P965 chipsets. Otherwise the cpu would remain fully locked, or something. Can't remember why, exactly, but it had something to do with clocking the chips.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 1, 2010)

I mean possibly a bad write of the first bios. What happens in the dual bios is if the first bios fails to load, it cycles like 3-5 times trying to boot said bios chip. When it fails to load that correctly, the second chip automatically kicks in and you can boot.

I suggest trying a flash to the latest bios using a thumbdrive formated in fat32 with the bios file on it. reboot the PC and hit the Home key to get into the flash utility, then search for the bios and load it.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds right to me...make sure to go back to stock before flashing the bios though!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 1, 2010)

agreed I did miss that important tidbit of info


----------



## trickson (Mar 1, 2010)

OK I will go to gigabyte and get the bios from them and see what it does thank you . BRB .


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 1, 2010)

I had it happen on my UD6 when I grabbed an update...just didnt take right, and showed similar issues. Redownloading and writing the bios took care of things for me. Hope it solves things for ya.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 1, 2010)

this happened to me on my ASUS board ... few weeks later it hit the RMA train because it was dead 

hope you have better luck with yours ....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 1, 2010)

trickson said:


> OK I will go to gigabyte and get the bios from them and see what it does thank you . BRB .



Before you do that, check the bios string and see which bios you are on (if you updated). Then once you are in CMOS push F9, it will display which bios is on what chip in dualbios. That can give you a heads up as to which chip you are booting from.


----------



## DOM (Mar 1, 2010)

make sure you get the bios for your ver


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 1, 2010)

DOM said:


> make sure you get the bios for your ver



lol +1 

otherwise ....


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 1, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Before you do that, check the bios string and see which bios you are on (if you updated). Then once you are in CMOS push F9, it will display which bios is on what chip in dualbios. That can give you a heads up as to which chip you are booting from.



Good point Jr, but I think we are too late. CPUz would have confirmed my theory.


----------



## trickson (Mar 1, 2010)

OK I am on gigabytes site looking at the bios updates there are 3 versions FD , FB , FA . I have FD now I will DL it and put it on a floppy disk then what ?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 1, 2010)

I didnt use a floppy to flash, I believe there is a guide to GB flashing here have a look, its dated, but the theory is the same.

It's much easier if you have even a small thumb drive


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 1, 2010)

you can use a jump drive if you want



EDIT: ah sneeky beat me to it :/


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 1, 2010)

JousteR said:


> I used to get this if i left my window open overnight..
> I put it down to very cold H/D's or condensation inside my aluminum raptors..
> My fix was keep the window closed it fired up everytime..
> Not saying this is your problem but almost indentical



same here, when it is about 3-4degrees at night it happens here


----------



## animal007uk (Mar 1, 2010)

my gigabyte EP45-ds3 has done it since day one, dosen't matter if pc is overclocked or not, i thought it was my PSU at first so bought a new one and i still get it doing odd things when i power it up.

Don't know if my cpu has anything to do with it, but my ram has never wanted to run full speed either, pc will loop none stop and not even get to bios screen, oh and it bleeps like hell lol.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 1, 2010)

Also why we are here... you said you had flashed the bios already? Under the motherboard tab of CPUz, does the bios version running match what you flashed to?


----------



## trickson (Mar 1, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I didnt use a floppy to flash, I believe there is a guide to GB flashing here have a look, its dated, but the theory is the same.
> 
> It's much easier if you have even a small thumb drive



CRAP WHY ME ?? I don't have any of this !


----------



## animal007uk (Mar 1, 2010)

I personly don't think a bios update will help, for me the new bios is beta and totaly screws over my mobo, i have also tryed older versions of bios and it still starts up shuts down then powers on fine.

I could be wrong here but do you have a PSU with its own power on and off switch at the back? if for any reason i have to turn the psi off at the back, my mobo will loop more than twice before full powr on.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 1, 2010)

trickson said:


> CRAP WHY ME ?? I don't have any of this !



haha just go grab one from the local tech store ... you can find one for like $7


----------



## trickson (Mar 1, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> I personly don't think a bios update will help, for me the new bios is beta and totaly screws over my mobo, i have also tryed older versions of bios and it still starts up shuts down then powers on fine.
> 
> I could be wrong here but do you have a PSU with its own power on and off switch at the back? if for any reason i have to turn the psi off at the back, my mobo will loop more than twice before full powr on.



Well the bios is up to date once again every thing seems fine for now but who knows what it will do in the morning !


----------



## trickson (Mar 1, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Also why we are here... you said you had flashed the bios already? Under the motherboard tab of CPUz, does the bios version running match what you flashed to?



Yes it does .


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll keep an eye on this, but I still have suspicion it was a bad write. I mean even on a cold boot, mine only cycle the one time.


----------



## trickson (Mar 1, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I'll keep an eye on this, but I still have suspicion it was a bad write. I mean even on a cold boot, mine only cycle the one time.



If it keeps it up after getting the new RAM I hope to get I will try a new PSU and also get a thumb drive to reinstall the bios .


----------



## trickson (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok well once again it is doing this . I just got the bios loaded onto floppy Q-flashed my bios and will wait till tomorrow . Was really hard to get it going today guess I may have to take another trip to Fry's !


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 2, 2010)

If you shut the computer down completely, then start it right back up, does it have the same problem?  Or does it only happen when it has completely cooled down overnight?


----------



## trickson (Mar 2, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> If you shut the computer down completely, then start it right back up, does it have the same problem?



No . This thing was really hard to start up today . but I used Q-flash this time and a floppy to re-flash the bios . So far have been unable to recreate the events . It only happens when it has been off for 8-10 hours . Could this very well be a PSU issue ? as I have had this happen before and do not remember if I changed out the PSU or what to fix this and I remember it was on a gigabyte MB as well just can't seem to remember just what I did to fix it . MAN this is really frustrating . I feel like giving up !


----------



## Fly spray (Mar 2, 2010)

I had this issue with another Gigabyte motherboard. Infinite reboot loops at power on. All of the other parts were fine when I tested it. After testing everything I had to return the motherboard, replaced with another, different brand. Asus. Same chipset. Different brand, no reboot loops with the new motherboard.


----------



## trickson (Mar 2, 2010)

Fly spray said:


> I had this issue with another Gigabyte motherboard. Infinite reboot loops at power on. All of the other parts were fine when I tested it. After testing everything I had to return the motherboard, replaced with another, different brand. Asus. Same chipset. Different brand, no reboot loops with the new motherboard.



Well I just don't know . I hope not I may have to ask gigabyte about this .

Update: Just sent them an email about this . Lets all hold our breath ............


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 2, 2010)

modder said:


> 1-You have a water cooling .Check the tightness of the waterblock, may be  pressure on the socket is too high.
> 2-If you flash your bios ,use the jumper and also remove the cmos battery in the same time.I had to do that with my old p35ds4 (dual bios) ,like this your are sure than all bioses are erased.
> 
> I hope you solve your problem and don't tear your hair!



Your post just popped the watercooling in my head.

I've seen one time, just once on a friends build, where he had air in the loop that would settle in the CPU block(it was the highest part of his loop).  It would only do this when the machine was off for a few hours.  Basically it would cause the same symptoms.  The air would cause the CPU to overheat and fail the overclock test thing that the board did.  Once the loop ran for a minute or two, the air would disperse from the block and the computer would boot normally.

Just throwing it out there as an idea.


----------



## trickson (Mar 2, 2010)

modder said:


> 1-You have a water cooling .Check the tightness of the waterblock, may be  pressure on the socket is too high.
> 2-If you flash your bios ,use the jumper and also remove the cmos battery in the same time.I had to do that with my old p35ds4 (dual bios) ,like this your are sure than all bioses are erased.
> 
> I hope you solve your problem and don't tear your hair!



OK hold on here , do I take the bat out and clear cmos before I restart and flash bios ?
Because I turned it off for like 30 min and when started it froze up but this time the screen stayed there and no reboot loop , turned off PSU then back on , booted fine .


----------



## trickson (Mar 2, 2010)

Update : well I loosened up the water block I think I may have had it way to tight . turned system off unplugged and waited for 20 or so min and well every thing is fine , booted right up . fast too . 
time will tell .


----------



## IINexusII (Mar 2, 2010)

my p45 does this aswell on its first boot after turning the mains on. everything spins up for a second then shuts off, then starts again and everythings ok


----------



## Steevo (Mar 2, 2010)

Check your BIOS events, and then try your windows event logs.


----------



## trickson (Mar 2, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Check your BIOS events, and then try your windows event logs.



Nothing at all in windows events . 

how do I check bios events ?


----------



## trickson (Mar 2, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> my p45 does this aswell on its first boot after turning the mains on. everything spins up for a second then shuts off, then starts again and everythings ok



So far I was able to recreate it in some fashion 2 times today mainly unplugging the PSU letting it sit and then turning it all back on  . after loosening the WB I have failed to be able to do the recreations , Maybe it was way to tight and that was it but time will tell . Updates as I get them .


----------



## Steevo (Mar 2, 2010)

In your motherboard user manual it will show you where BIOS events are logged.


----------



## trickson (Mar 2, 2010)

Well the system has been off for about an hour and I just turned it on and it booted up fine . well I know one thing tomorrow will be the real test . then I will know for sure .


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 2, 2010)

trickson said:


> Well the system has been off for about an hour and I just turned it on and it booted up fine . well I know one thing tomorrow will be the real test . then I will know for sure .



well good luck my friend


----------



## trickson (Mar 2, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> well good luck my friend



Thank you .
I will let you all know how it goes .


----------



## MohawkAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds like an old Plymouth Reliant K or Dodge Aries to me ...same starting problem when humid lol


----------



## viczulis (Mar 3, 2010)

yea back in the day I had a dodge van that would do that, sure did suck.


----------



## trickson (Mar 3, 2010)

Well today seems to be different . It shut only turned off once then back on . Is this the way this is going to be ?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 3, 2010)

You say you have everything set to auto in CMOS.  You may want to check that it's actually setting the RAM settings correctly.  You seemed to indicate that you were having problems with the RAM as well, so checking those settings may fix some things.  Sure sounds like the voltage for the RAM is too low.  Wouldn't happen to be Crucial, would it?


----------



## trickson (Mar 3, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You say you have everything set to auto in CMOS.  You may want to check that it's actually setting the RAM settings correctly.  You seemed to indicate that you were having problems with the RAM as well, so checking those settings may fix some things.  Sure sounds like the voltage for the RAM is too low.  Wouldn't happen to be Crucial, would it?



Well I set the RAM voltage up 2.1 this is what the RAM says it take corsair XMS .
It is doing this 2 times now then boots right up .


----------

